# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Hedge plant info

## garfield

Hi all 
Looking for a hedge plant that grows say no more than roughly a metre high, and doesn't drop all of its leaves as I want to put it around a pool. 
Thanks
Geoff

----------


## Arron

Japanese box. Strike your own.

----------


## Arron

Also maybe Japanese hawthorn.  
Will grow faster then the box, which does take a while.

----------


## Arron

Or maybe Gardenia radicans

----------


## Arron

There is a tibouchina variant called Jules too. It could be a little tricky so make sure your conditions are right.

----------


## Arron

Or one of the low growing Westringias (called coastal rosemary, very nice native). 
All the ones I’ve mentioned above are suitable for NSW.
Westringia if coastal. 
J. Box and hawthorn anywhere
g radicans if not north of Sydney
T. Jules I don’t really know, never had any success with it myself.

----------


## garfield

Thanks Aaron. 
What about green wide leaf plants that would go well with the hedge plants mentioned above 
Thanks

----------


## Arron

> Thanks Aaron. 
> What about green wide leaf plants that would go well with the hedge plants mentioned above 
> Thanks

  Not sure what you are asking. Do you mean - if you had a hedge such as the ones mentioned above but want to add a few isolated plants as accents?

----------

